# Neurofibromas



## AMBaker1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Would anyone happen to have any insight on how I can code the following part of an op note? "A 70-year old male with neurofibromatosis with multiple painful lesions on his skin. There are multiple that are painful. They are in areas easily traumatized. Secondary to the pain associated with the lesions, the patient is scheduled for excision of neurofibromas."  The path did confirm the they were all neurofibromas; a total of 14. The op note does not give a specific site as to where these were removed from.  The CPT code the book takes you to makes you think something deeper then what is portrayed here, so I am unsure.

Thanks!!


----------

